# Nx1600 coils on sentra b-13???



## maxxx (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry for my poor english..I usually speak french!


Somebody offer to me is nx1600 *b-13* 1991 APEX coils springs.
Doe's is NX springs will fit on my *B-13* sentra 2 doors 1994?????

I asked this question to a lot of people but nobody give an answer to me 
thanks


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yes but I am not aware of Apex making B13 springs.


----------



## maxxx (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah... APEX made coils springs for nx1600 and sentra b-13!!!!!
But, I want a confirmation.... are you certain that NX 1600 1991 coils sprins will fit on my sentra 1994 b-13????
If you're certain... I will be the most beautiful day of my life :thumbup:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yes I am certain.I ordered B13 springs for my NX its the same car different body panels and a hatch.


----------



## maxxx (Jan 27, 2004)

I went to my Nissan garage and, NX1600 and Sentra doe's have the same coil springs part number... so, I don't think that Nx's coils will fit on my car!!!
A friend of me told me that NX1600 and Sentra have the same Chassis( b-13) but doe's have the same suspension,,,is it True?????


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

oh man please take more time when you are typing, its kinda hard to read you in some parts.Im assuming you are asking if they ride on the same chassis but different suspension?Well I know its the same chassis but I dont have a B13 sentra to check for suspension components.


----------

